# batt charging ?



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a team checkpoint charger and I just bought some new team brood matched 4200 cells, but I'm unsure what to set my charger for to charge them. Like what amp rate, trickle amps...etc pretty much everything. I run indoor carpet oval in the mod sedan class. 5 min races, so I'm looking for as much punch as possiable. Thanks


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

I would charge at 6 amps with .02 peak detect, making sure that your pack heats up to at least 115*. If they get done charging and are colder than that, wrap a paper towel, or rag around them on the next charge and watch the temp. NO TRICKLE.


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

If You Really Want Rip Charge @ 7.5 Amps On 4200's And 10 Amps On 4600's... Its Not As Critical To Charge That High On The 4200's But The 4600's Dont Have No Where Close To The Same Amount Of Rip As The 4200's So If You Charge Them Higher You Can Make Up For That


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

DOUGHBOY said:


> If You Really Want Rip Charge @ 7.5 Amps On 4200's And 10 Amps On 4600's... Its Not As Critical To Charge That High On The 4200's But The 4600's Dont Have No Where Close To The Same Amount Of Rip As The 4200's So If You Charge Them Higher You Can Make Up For That


I beleive the only reason people are charging that high is to get the batts to heat up. If you wrap a paper towel around them, they will heat up and have just as much punch (from what i have seen) and acutally last longer than if you charge at a higher rate. just my opinion.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

DOUGHBOY said:


> If You Really Want Rip Charge @ 7.5 Amps On 4200's And 10 Amps On 4600's... Its Not As Critical To Charge That High On The 4200's But The 4600's Dont Have No Where Close To The Same Amount Of Rip As The 4200's So If You Charge Them Higher You Can Make Up For That


*I have tried this and found the only real advantage is that you get more power for the first part of the run, but then they fade off way to far for me. I charge mine at 6 amps with a .03 peak and they will heat up to between 110* and 120* and get a decent, consistent run through the full 5 minutes.
Again, that is just my opinion and you will probably disagree.
:thumbsup:*


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

I agree with CClay and Nitro. You might get a little higher discharge and power for about 30 seconds and from then on the batts are destroying themselves. 6 Amps is a healthy charge and will produce some heat but not destroy the chemicals in the batts. 

Also if you charge at high rates and there is the slightest issue, solder on a vent hole, weak cell, bad solder joints; you may see something you won't like. It would be a loud BANG.......or maybe several of them.


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

Ok, thanks guys 6amps it is


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Over the past 20 years of being in this sport I honestly believe this is the largest debated subject. No one really knows 

Ask ten different racers and you'll get ten different answers.

Batteries over the years have left many a matcher scratching their heads
on what to do to them .

I only have one thing that I've found is a constant.

The cells need to be warm , like 70-80 degree's for 24 hours before your going
to race them,, otherwise they'll run flat.

You'd think charging them would do it , but if the core of the cell starts off cold then its no good.

Put them on a heating pad on low at least overnight before you race ,,
I just set the battery box I use on it and it works great.

Hope this helps :thumbsup:


----------



## bnc_customs (Dec 2, 2007)

I'll give it a try, thanks


----------



## DOUGHBOY (May 7, 2008)

nitro4294 said:


> *I have tried this and found the only real advantage is that you get more power for the first part of the run, but then they fade off way to far for me. I charge mine at 6 amps with a .03 peak and they will heat up to between 110* and 120* and get a decent, consistent run through the full 5 minutes.
> Again, that is just my opinion and you will probably disagree.
> :thumbsup:*


I DONT REALLY DISAGREE BUT WE ONLY RUN 4 MINUTE RACES HERE IN FLORIDA SO WE CAN GET AWAY WITH IT


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I've been experimenting with an old 4200 pack and I'm very surprised that after 
a couple cycles at a 10 amp charge how they improved.

NO , THESE ARE NOT RACE SPECS ,, but much better than a 6 amp cycle and
an ok practice pack.

Some matchers are using 8 amps on the latest 4600's.

I have two thoughts on this -- yes , I'm sure the numbers are better ,,, but at the same time they can speed up their matching time by 25% .


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> I have two thoughts on this -- yes , I'm sure the numbers are better ,,, but at the same time they can speed up their matching time by 25% .


I've been saying this is why they keep upping the discharge rate also. The more the MAH rating goes up the more the discharge rate goes up from matchers it seems. They keep saying it is to get a better match but I suppose it doesn't have anything to do with being able to go through more cells quicker either??


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

OvalmanPA said:


> I've been saying this is why they keep upping the discharge rate also. The more the MAH rating goes up the more the discharge rate goes up from matchers it seems. They keep saying it is to get a better match but I suppose it doesn't have anything to do with being able to go through more cells quicker either??


I never thought about it speeding the process but that makes a LOT of sence. Rasing the charge / discharge rate does do one thing in our favor. It knocks out the bad cells that would have failed under the abuse that we give them.:dude:


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

BobT said:


> I never thought about it speeding the process but that makes a LOT of sence. Rasing the charge / discharge rate does do one thing in our favor. It knocks out the bad cells that would have failed under the abuse that we give them.:dude:


I wouldnt think so. They normally wont fail on the FIRST cycle anyway. It is usually after they have been ABUSED for a few cycles, or more.


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

The bad cells I've found had at least 6 cycles as a pack .

I guess I've never asked my supplier what percentage die's

on their matchers.


----------

